# Who do you MISS?



## Chi_townPhilly

I thought of this topic when I saw some previous posters spend some time in signed-on quasi lurk. This one goes out to the people whose contributions we regret having lost. Maybe they're out there in lurk, and if we show them some love, we'll hear from a couple of them again. Here goes: 
Perhaps our foremost "emeritus" poster, *Linz*. I regret not coming out of lurk earlier- it deprived me of the opportunity to share thoughts with you. 
*Daffodylls*. The trolls went back under the bridge. Can you come out and join us now? I'll be sure to do a better job of watching your back, this time. 
*Orquesta Tipica*. It was seeing your screen name that inspired this whole topic. I'll help you carry the banner for us "non-musicians." 
*Azathoth* & *Silmarilion*: if for no other reason that to discuss literary fiction [I almost made my screen-name "Holger the K," after the protagonist in Poul Anderson's Three Hearts and Three Lions. But really, that would be a better screen-name for a pop-music board, wouldn't it?]

This, by no means, is anything near an exhaustive list. (In fact, I purposefully left off some obvious-seeming ones, to give others an opportunity to bring their names up )


----------



## Manuel

Don't forget Topaz and Hexameron.

_Did I kill them?_


----------



## ChamberNut

I miss Hex also. We conversed alot on this site, and also on another one. He must just be too busy with school, or has just moved on to another site.


----------



## Manuel

ChamberNut said:


> I miss Hex also. We conversed alot on this site, and also on another one. He must just be too busy with school, or has just moved on to another site.


It was my impression that they left after the "I'm not a musician" affair.


----------



## Guest

I must have missed that topic Manuel have you a link?


----------



## Manuel

http://www.talkclassical.com/1247-im-not-musician.html


----------



## Guest

Thanks Manuel I do remember the thread now, in-fact I did make one or two postings myself, the two people you mentioned were like a couple of Terriers after prey and tried to confuse the issue, they did this on more than one occasion. They were knowledgeable on the history side of music but less so in the other aspects of Music, IMHO, however lets move on eh!


----------



## Manuel

Andante said:


> They were knowledgeable on the history side of music but less so in the other aspects of Music,


Yes. They didn't master any instrument. And they were sad about it.


----------



## Guest

I didn’t know that topic also. 

But, as I’m not really a musician myself, and as I’ve read it now, … hmm… I’ll think a bit of it.  



...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Yeah... when Ursine Eric started the thread "player or listener," it was like I could hear the cyber-director call out "TAKE TWO!" Well, we "got it right" this time, and the director did NOT yell out "CUT!!"

I was gonna say I missed *cato*, and then I saw his name on the "Shostakovich Symphonies" thread. Yea!! (Guess I have to keep trying my best when it comes to topic starters.)

Anyone else miss the narration to *4/4 player*'s voyages of discovery?


----------



## opus67

Haven't heard much from oisfetz, either. (Great name, isn't it? ) I believe Sr.M might know the details.


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> Haven't heard much from oisfetz, either. (Great name, isn't it? ) I believe Sr.M might know the details.


He is active at Good-Music-Guide (he opened a thread on Christian Ferras yesterday). Topaz is also posting there.


----------



## Mark Harwood

I thought it was a shame that Daffodylls left, exasperated by someone's bad manners. Hex and Topaz posted things worth reading too.
There may be others whom we haven't mentioned so far; hope no-one feels unwanted!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

What I've discovered since starting this topic:

1) I'm surely not the only one who misses *Daffodylls*.
2) *Topaz* is a worthy addition to this list. 
3) *Hexameron* rates, too.
4) I'm sorry I misspelled *Orquesta Tipica* (as "Frasier" will attest, it's not the first time I've done that to a poster's screen name). But now, I have the power to _atone_ for myself!

I tried to stay away from obvious cases of "transmigration," as people's whereabouts can be accounted for in such instances. [I didn't know Topaz fell into that category.]

For the record, I really don't think the grass is greener on the other side, if you know what I mean. The Classical Message Board community is for the most part a great group of people, but I've found that other places have a higher percentage of people who believe that their (stuff) doesn't stink. I still think our kung-fu is best.


----------



## Guest

Chi_town/Philly said:


> I really don't think the grass is greener on the other side, if you know what I mean. The Classical Message Board community is for the most part a great group of people, but I've found that other places have a higher percentage of people who believe that their (stuff) doesn't stink. I still think our kung-fu is best.


i quite agree with you .


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Chi_town/Philly said:


> I thought of this topic when I saw some previous posters spend some time in signed-on quasi lurk.


Everything old is new again.

I thought of this once more recently. Even though we've had our disagreements, I miss our old _amigo_ *oisfetz*. I saw him receive worse treatment than he deserved while participating in one of those "other places." Please think about it, Mr. C... come (back) to where the flavor is.


----------



## Nicola

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Everything old is new again.
> 
> I thought of this once more recently. Even though we've had our disagreements, I miss our old _amigo_ *oisfetz*. I saw him receive worse treatment than he deserved while participating in one of those "other places." Please think about it, Mr. C... come (back) to where the flavor is.


Oh dear, maybe he's happy though. We can but hope. You seem to have lost rather a lot of your friends. What happened to them?


----------



## Morigan

Manuel 
Mango


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I don't think that this statement:


Nicola said:


> Oh dear, maybe he's happy though.


is easily reconcilable with this statement:


Chi_town/Philly said:


> I saw him receive worse treatment than he deserved while participating in one of those "other places."





Morigan said:


> Mango


Unlike Mango, oisfetz didn't request account deletion. That's why I held out hope for him. Here, I'd expect he'd be treated like the _caballero_ that he is.


----------



## Quartet

Well seeing as GMG is not running up to par at this exact moment i figured i would head this way for the first time in a long time. It was unfortunate to see what happened that caused so many to leave. There was some good conversation before all the controversy and i am glad to see talkclassical has still strolled on, though those who have left are surely missed.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I've noted about a month of inactivity for *Rondo*. On that note, I think he deserves a sincere mention in a numbering of the MISSED.

Putting on my "Social Service" hat, I remember that there's a real person behind each non-bot screen name... and I do hope that their absence isn't the result of some serious real-life difficulty.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I haven't been around long enough to actually miss anyone yet, but my ten years experience on message boards has taught me that very few members ever stick around for long. Occasionally you will find that the founder and some of the very earliest members of a site stick with it. More often than not though I have found that on most boards even the founder of the board eventually moves on and leaves the board to be run by others. There are a lot of reasons that people leave boards. It's too bad that very few things in life have any permanency. Online friends disappear just the same as real ones.

Kevin


----------



## danae

That's true Kevin.

As for the latest departure, meaning the forced -justifiably- departure of forum-bully Mirror Image, I can't say I'll miss him.

On the other hand, I *will* miss Tapkaara, as well as Herzeleide, who was very informed about contemporary music. I hope they're not gone for good though.


----------



## Rasa

Have they made an exit, or just vanished all of the sudden?


----------



## cmb

this happens over on opera-l, which I have been on intermittently since 1991.

It is a shell of its former self, having been decimated by a few angry older men (their description, not mine) who wouldn't "allow" any other opinions but theirs, They insulted, belittled and hurt many people on and offlist, and the moderator just sits back and does nothing.

From a list high of over 6,000 members, it has just over 1,000 now.

Its very sad that this happens, and its sad that lists have become so fragmented. 
I don't post much here, but I don't post much anywhere, since I prefer to not get malbasted at every turn...


----------



## Padawan

> It is a shell of its former self, having been decimated by a few angry older men (their description, not mine) who wouldn't "allow" any other opinions but theirs, They insulted, belittled and hurt many people on and offlist, and the moderator just sits back and does nothing.


This is a common occurrence on many forums unfortunately.



> I don't post much here.


Why don't you change that?

Start posting about your favorite composers, pieces, etc...


----------



## chillowack

danae said:


> That's true Kevin.
> 
> As for the latest departure, meaning the forced -justifiably- departure of forum-bully Mirror Image, I can't say I'll miss him.


I agree with danae that this ban was appropriate, and peace has been restored.

As for Herzeleide, it seems like he posted in the Mozart forum just the other day; perhaps he's on vacation.

Everything in life is always changing, including the cast of characters. I think the "sadness" comes when we try to hold on forever to something that is by nature ephemeral.


----------



## Sid James

Whoever comes or goes, the most important thing is to engender an open & receptive attitude to the many opinions on this forum. I think that it's important to respond in appropriate ways to others, whose opinions one may not share. No one should set themselves up as the arbiter or policeman of the forum, because this is not a dictatorship, it's a community (although virtual), the same rules govern this place as in real life...


----------



## bassClef

MI banned again? Deary me. Well, he'll be back no doubt. Miss him? Hmm, the peace will be nice for a while, but he is a valuable contributor - he keeps things moving.


----------



## chillowack

Andre said:


> Whoever comes or goes, the most important thing is to engender an open & receptive attitude to the many opinions on this forum. I think that it's important to respond in appropriate ways to others, whose opinions one may not share. No one should set themselves up as the arbiter or policeman of the forum, because this is not a dictatorship, it's a community (although virtual), the same rules govern this place as in real life...


Well spoken, sir!


----------



## Artemis

bassClef said:


> MI banned again? Deary me. Well, he'll be back no doubt.


Will he? It could be a permanent ban this time. Who knows?


----------



## bassClef

Was once before. He just created a new ID!


----------



## Praine

Yeah, he was JTech before and that name got banned permanently. Then he created Mirror Image and got banned 2 or 3 times temporarily but this time it's permanent (for that nickname, at least). He shouldn't be allowed to just create new ID's and come back, I think he should just be IP-banned.

Funny, because when he created Mirror Image, he was a nice, friendly guy for a couple weeks then went back to his old JTech ways that got him banned in the first place.


----------



## Aramis

I will miss Yagan Kiely


----------



## Guest

Reign of Praine said:


> he was a nice, friendly guy for a couple weeks then went back to his old JTech ways that got him banned in the first place.


I am not sure of that, he locked horns with a mod, that can be fatal


----------



## jhar26

chillowack said:


> As for Herzeleide, it seems like he posted in the Mozart forum just the other day; perhaps he's on vacation.


If I remember correctly he was banned temporarily, but didn't come back when the ban was lifted.


----------



## Tapkaara

Oooh, I don't miss Herzeleide...


----------



## Argus

I wonder what happened to the likes of Opal, Nicola, Artemis, Toccata, Very Senior Member and Topaz?

I miss their insightful and informative posts.

Also, Universe Infinite was cool. Argus misses people referring to themselves in the third person.


----------



## sospiro

Herkku


----------



## emiellucifuge

Where is the guy who wrote post #37?


----------



## Aramis

emiellucifuge said:


> Where is the guy who wrote post #37?


In San Diego, CA


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hahaha,

But his cyber-location is no longer www.talkclassical.com?!


----------



## Ukko

Argus said:


> I wonder what happened to the likes of Opal, Nicola, Artemis, Toccata, Very Senior Member and Topaz?
> 
> I miss their insightful and informative posts.
> 
> Also, Universe Infinite was cool. Argus misses people referring to themselves in the third person.


I have seen posts by Nicola and Very Senior Member just recently; have I missed a Banning? Is it anything like a Hanging?

Back in the day, a public hanging qualified as Entertainment. Maybe the Mods are missing an opportunity - public humiliations have always been a crowd pleaser.

" Announcement:
_______ has been BANNED, for the sin of _______ (fill in the blank, in detail). May he regret his transgression, and humbly seek reinstatement after dwelling in Coventry* for ______ days."

The announcement could be made 'sticky' for the length of the banishment.

*not in England


----------



## World Violist

I'm rather missing Rachovsky, fun to talk to especially considering we were obsessed with Mahler at the same time and were about the same age.


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> Herkku


Herkku is still around, he posts from time to time.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

World Violist said:


> I'm rather missing Rachovsky, fun to talk to especially considering we were obsessed with Mahler at the same time and were about the same age.


That's an *excellent* one, WV!

I also thought about *Mark Harwood* not long ago. I know he copped to having some health troubles around the time his activity diminished... I hope he's all right--- [(p)].


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> Herkku is still around, he posts from time to time.


But not often enough. I had hoped that he would participate in the 100 operas thread. 

And I also miss Rachovsky - the other person with a Martha avatar. It's much more pleasant to look at than those ugly mugs from composers that most people choose for their avatars.


----------



## LindenLea

Hello. Well I've missed being here, if that counts? I've had a miserable 12-18 months of depressing health problems, now happily on the mend, and I could never concentrate enough to find the motivation to call in on this wonderful musical mix of characters, and post regularly...so is it acceptable to miss Talk-Classical as an entirety, rather than individuals? - I was never around enough to make any friends here, but I will try hard to rectify that now that I am determined to make another go of it! So, bring on the north of England winter storms that keep me indoors!!!... and an excuse to sit glued to my laptop, with Talk-Classical directly in front of me, BBC Radio 3 playing to my right, and a pot of tea with a window view of my bird-table in the garden to my left!! 'LindenLea'


----------



## Elgarian

LindenLea said:


> I was never around enough to make any friends here


Yes you were. I've often wondered where you'd disappeared to. Sorry to hear about your health problems, but glad to see you back.


----------



## LindenLea

Elgarian said:


> Yes you were. I've often wondered where you'd disappeared to. Sorry to hear about your health problems, but glad to see you back.


Well yes, and thank you so much, I do actually remember you! Our passion/love of the British 'school' of composers certainly unites us!...I hope/assume you saw the *marvellous* BBC tv documentary on Sir Edward Elgar a couple of weeks ago? It was most revealing, he was quite the ladies man, or so it seems!


----------



## sospiro

LindenLea said:


> Hello. Well I've missed being here, if that counts? I've had a miserable 12-18 months of depressing health problems, now happily on the mend, and I could never concentrate enough to find the motivation to call in on this wonderful musical mix of characters, and post regularly...so is it acceptable to miss Talk-Classical as an entirety, rather than individuals? - I was never around enough to make any friends here, but I will try hard to rectify that now that I am determined to make another go of it! So, bring on the north of England winter storms that keep me indoors!!!... and an excuse to sit glued to my laptop, with Talk-Classical directly in front of me, BBC Radio 3 playing to my right, and a pot of tea with a window view of my bird-table in the garden to my left!! 'LindenLea'


I don't think I remember you







.. but then again I can't count to five so forgive me if we used to be best buddies :lol:

Anyway hello from a lover of both opera & birds. I'm an enthusiastic photographer but not a very good one.


----------



## LindenLea

sospiro said:


> I don't think I remember you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. but then again I can't count to five so forgive me if we used to be best buddies :lol:
> 
> Anyway hello from a lover of both opera & birds. I'm an enthusiastic photographer but not a very good one.


Well I disagree *sospiro*! If that's your own picture of that beautiful mute swan with her adorable cygnet, then you are an excellent photographer, marvellous!! Thanks also for your 'friend' request, which I obviously just accepted. I am a keen birder, nothing in life relaxes me more than great music and watching all the birds/wildlife in the garden, though I do it purely for inner peace, I'm definately not one of those OCD-type 'twitchers' with their ridiculous irrelevant lists of how many 100's of different birds they have seen, like they're collecting beer mats!! Regards - *LindenLea*


----------



## sospiro

LindenLea said:


> Well I disagree *sospiro*! If that's your own picture of that beautiful mute swan with her adorable cygnet, then you are an excellent photographer, marvellous!! Thanks also for your 'friend' request, which I obviously just accepted. I am a keen birder, nothing in life relaxes me more than great music and watching all the birds/wildlife in the garden, though I do it purely for inner peace, I'm definitely not one of those OCD-type 'twitchers' with their ridiculous irrelevant lists of how many 100's of different birds they have seen, like they're collecting beer mats!! Regards - *LindenLea*


I'm not a 'twitcher' either but I did get excited when I heard the RSPB had released some young buzzards near to where I live. Now I often see one looking for dead cowboys.

Thanks for your kind words but swans are so habituated to humans they're easy to photograph. I remember trying to photograph a great crested grebe (one of my favourites) & it kept diving & I ended up shouting at it. Not recommended. :lol:

Did you take your avatar photo?


----------



## LindenLea

I'm afraid not, if I ever got close enough to a kingfisher to take such a picture, I would probably drop the camera in rapture and excitement!


----------



## Elgarian

LindenLea said:


> I hope/assume you saw the *marvellous* BBC tv documentary on Sir Edward Elgar a couple of weeks ago?


Indeed. It was the first time I've seen on TV anything like an accurate portrayal of the man and his music; and I was delighted that at last the importance of Windflower (to an understanding of the violin concerto) and Vera Hockman (to an understanding of the third symphony) has been stressed to a wider public. That need to access the feminine runs through so much of his music, and Elgar is one of those cases where a knowledge of the biography really does change the way one listens.


----------



## LindenLea

Elgarian said:


> Indeed. It was the first time I've seen on TV anything like an accurate portrayal of the man and his music; and I was delighted that at last the importance of Windflower (to an understanding of the violin concerto) and Vera Hockman (to an understanding of the third symphony) has been stressed to a wider public. That need to access the feminine runs through so much of his music, and Elgar is one of those cases where a knowledge of the biography really does change the way one listens.


Absolutely, I've read a couple of biographies of Elgar, but I learnt so much from that documentary that I really didn't have a clue about, especially regarding his relationship with the women in his life, just shows you can never know everything, it was superb, I recorded it and will be watching it again.


----------



## Elgarian

LindenLea said:


> Absolutely, I've read a couple of biographies of Elgar, but I learnt so much from that documentary that I really didn't have a clue about, especially regarding his relationship with the women in his life, just shows you can never know everything, it was superb, I recorded it and will be watching it again.


There's a book by Kevin Allen called _Elgar in Love: Vera Hockman and the Third Symphony_, published in 2000, which is a real eye-opener, and a moving account of Elgar's final few years. It's available at the Elgar Birthplace for £13, or could be ordered from the library, I guess:

Elgar in Love

[I guess we should be having this conversation over in the Elgar thread - if I get the time I'll put some of this over there.]


----------



## LindenLea

Excellent!!


----------



## Jules141

That brilliant documentary on Elgar is still on iPlayer:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00vv0zx/Elgar_The_Man_Behind_the_Mask/


----------



## sospiro

I really miss Elgarian.










Alan where are you? I wanted advice on which Madama Butterfly DVD to get & while searching the thread I found your request on what glue to get to repair DVDs and I creased up.

I miss your humour.


----------



## mamascarlatti

sospiro said:


> *I really miss Elgarian*.
> 
> Alan where are you? I wanted advice on which Madama Butterfly DVD to get & while searching the thread I found your request on what glue to get to repair DVDs and I creased up.
> 
> I miss your humour.


Me too, where is he, I want one of those deadpan eloquently written posts to brighten my day.


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> Me too, where is he, I want one of those deadpan eloquently written posts to brighten my day.


I miss him too. Nineteen days without posting... it's atypical of him. He has disappeared before while in leisure trips to Bath, but they haven't lasted this long. I wonder what is going on.


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> I miss him too. Nineteen days without posting... it's atypical of him. He has disappeared before while in leisure trips to Bath, but they haven't lasted this long. I wonder what is going on.


And he usually says beforehand when he goes away somewhere and won't be able to post. I hope he's ok.


----------



## jurianbai

I miss Head_case. it is just like my music store is close without him.


----------



## starry

chillowack said:


> Everything in life is always changing, including the cast of characters. I think the "sadness" comes when we try to hold on forever to something that is by nature ephemeral.


Absolutely, many people are fascinated by the past and can't let it go easily. Memories of the past are probably a great source of creativity too. But the way to live - easier to say than do - is to just live fully in the present. The past is gone, the future unknown and uncertain. Just enjoy your time for yourself and others while you have it.


----------



## sospiro

jhar26 (Gaston)










I really hope he's OK


----------



## mamascarlatti

sospiro said:


> jhar26 (Gaston)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope he's OK


Yes, his absence is indeed getting pretty worrying.


----------



## Chris

I rather miss Saul and his eccentric mazurkas. The dogged manner in which he would defend an indefensible position had something of the 300 Spartans about it. And then there was the heroic way he would keep on posting his compositions undeterred by catcalls and volleys of rotten fruit flung by other forum members. He was the William McGonagall of TalkClassical. Then there were his lengthy apologias for Judaism, delivered despite the fact nobody was saying a word against Judaism. What was that Beatles song about someone writing sermons that go unheard? 

So come back Saul, and let's have another mazurka...in 4/4 :trp: :tiphat:


----------



## Aksel

Chris said:


> I rather miss Saul and his eccentric mazurkas. The dogged manner in which he would defend an indefensible position had something of the 300 Spartans about it. And then there was the heroic way he would keep on posting his compositions undeterred by catcalls and volleys of rotten fruit flung by other forum members. He was the William McGonagall of TalkClassical. Then there were his lengthy apologias for Judaism, delivered despite the fact nobody was saying a word against Judaism. What was that Beatles song about someone writing sermons that go unheard?
> 
> So come back Saul, and let's have another mazurka...in 4/4 :trp: :tiphat:


I also kind of miss Saul. I liked discussing with him.


----------



## emiellucifuge

It was fun. His ban is temporary I believe, for how long?


----------



## Krummhorn

Saul's temporary ban expired a few hours ago ... 
The forum software just updated his status to "Registered" and should show is title as "Senior Member".


----------



## Aksel

Krummhorn said:


> Saul's temporary ban expired a few hours ago ...
> The forum software just updated his status to "Registered" and should show is title as "Senior Member".


I was wondering just the other day when his ban would expire. It seemed like such a long time ago.


----------



## Chris

Let's welcome Saul back with a fanfare for woodwind :trp:


----------



## Ravellian

What happened to jhar? I also miss Aramis, he was funny.


----------



## Almaviva

Ravellian said:


> What happened to jhar? I also miss Aramis, he was funny.


jhar is back, alive and well (had computer problems). Aramis chose to leave the board, as per his last post. The infraction that caused the ban was voluntarily committed by Aramis, I suppose, as a sort of scorched earth policy, to burn all bridges and not feel tempted to come back. But he'd still be able to come back if he wanted, since his ban is temporary. I also miss Aramis and regret his cyber-suicide.


----------



## jurianbai

Almaviva said:


> jhar is back, alive and well (had computer problems). Aramis chose to leave the board, as per his last post. The infraction that caused the ban was voluntarily committed by Aramis, I suppose, as a sort of scorched earth policy, to burn all bridges and not feel tempted to come back. But he'd still be able to come back if he wanted, since his ban is temporary. I also miss Aramis and regret his cyber-suicide.


since we assume he is so afraid to being tempted to come back by cyber suiciding, then we should lure him even more.... (which can caused more suffering i suppose :devil

btw,head_case still in missing status


----------



## Krummhorn

Almaviva said:


> . . . Aramis chose to leave the board, as per his last post. The infraction that caused the ban was voluntarily committed by Aramis . . . But he'd still be able to come back if he wanted, since his ban is temporary.


That's absolutely correct ... the Temporary ban on Aramis will expire just after 21-Apr-11. After that date, his membership and posting privileges will be restored, and he will be free to return of his own accord.


----------



## World Violist

I miss Lukecash. I saw some new posts in the Brahms guestbook thread, and he was the poster at the top of the page, months ago. As I recall he's one of the few who knew and loved the supervirtuoso piano repertoire.


----------



## Meaghan

Looks like he was on as recently as yesterday, just hasn't posted in months.


----------



## World Violist

Meaghan said:


> Looks like he was on as recently as yesterday, just hasn't posted in months.


That's interesting. Maybe he'll see my post and... post.


----------



## sospiro

Gualtier Malde

I miss his input in the opera forum. 

@ Krummhorn & CTP, to help keep track of everyone & deter the spammers, everyone should agree to be chipped before they can join the forum.


----------



## sospiro

OK then where's Nat?


----------



## Aksel

sospiro said:


> OK then where's Nat?


----------



## Almaviva

I miss Herkku and Gualtier Malde. Natalie of course, but with her we know it's only temporary, during her vacation. 
I missed Aramis during his ban. I'm glad that he is back.


----------



## kv466

Haven't been on here long enough to miss anyone but I do know who I would miss if they would happen to leave...funny that I just read about Aramis...I don't know if things would be the same here without him...upon reading older posts I've run into quite a few instances where I've read a post that I just had to know a little more about who wrote it and sure enough, that person was banned...ahhh, gotta keep on the up and up...I know I had a warning myself prolly withing the first couple of days...I like you all quite a bit, though...truly a cool place where we can all sit back and talk about stuff we more than likely can't talk about with most people we know...glad to see you came back, my Miller drinking friend


----------



## Sid James

kv466 said:


> ...I like you all quite a bit, though...truly a cool place where we can all sit back and talk about stuff we more than likely can't talk about with most people we know...


Agreed, the discussions on this website are inevitably more in-depth than in real life (regarding musical things, anyway). I also like finding out what other people think about different types of music, etc. but also just general discussions about life or philosophical things related to music or the arts in general - yes, I do often have a problem with staying strictly "ON TOPIC" but not enough of a problem as to be banned, I'm glad to say (yet?)!!!...


----------



## Ukko

Sid James said:


> Agreed, the discussions on this website are inevitably more in-depth than in real life (regarding musical things, anyway). I also like finding out what other people think about different types of music, etc. but also just general discussions about life or philosophical things related to music or the arts in general - yes, I do often have a problem with staying strictly "ON TOPIC" but not enough of a problem as to be banned, I'm glad to say (yet?)!!!...


You have produced a summary I can agree with - if I work at it. I do not 'suffer fools gladly', but so far I've restrained myself well enough to avoid formal ostracism. The moderators here are willing to let the rope play out, and the members are not particularly 'touchy'.

 (I like this emoticon; it reflects a humor I associate with Sam Clemens)


----------



## Sid James

Hilltroll72 said:


> (I like this emoticon; it reflects a humor I associate with *Sam Clemens*)


Another thing off topic - well, did you know? Mr Clemens (AKA Mark Twain as we all know) actually visited Australia, there is a plaque to his honour - as well as other writers, both international & local - down near the harbour at Circular Quay. I don't know what the man did here, doubtless he would have gotten along here fine, our Aussie "larrakin" sense of humour was perfectly in tune with his own American brand of that "art." Sadly, "larrikinsm" is disappearing here fast, being replaced by a kind of bland corporatism & political correctness. For good or bad, this is a worldwide trend, I think, & the likes of Mr Clemens (or our own "people's" or "the bush" poet, the late Henry Lawson) must be spinning at a hundred miles an hour in their graves!...


----------



## Almaviva

kv466 said:


> ...upon reading older posts I've run into quite a few instances where I've read a post that I just had to know a little more about who wrote it and sure enough, that person was banned...


I think it comes with the territory. People who are controversial are often also interesting. But I assure you, it takes a lot to ban someone; especially, to ban someone permanently. Sometimes when you read what is *left* standing on the open board you can't understand a ban, because as a rule we delete the posts that were really in gross violation of the terms of services, so for someone looking back at old threads, it may appear like a member's ban was unwarranted. But it's never unwarranted. When there's a ban, it usually happens due to some rather heavy stuff. It's just that the heavy stuff disappears from public eyes.


----------



## Meaghan

Polednice.


----------



## samurai

I really miss Oskaar, Polednice and C Note.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

What happened to Polednice, CNote - why are they banned? Someone please PM me with the answers if you care to enlighten me. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Couchie

Yeah, community forum sucks without Polednice. Classical music forum got a little better.


----------



## samurai

I also forgot to mention Moody, who has also apparently been banned, along with Poley and C Note. My apologies for that oversight.


----------



## Xaltotun

Really miss Polednice, but I have faith that he'll be back in some form or another. Also, Aramis - the greatest TC member ever.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I miss Cnote, Polednice etc.


----------



## science

Wow, Polednice was popular! I miss him too.

I miss Almaviva, Art Rock, Air as a contributor rather than just a moderator...

And *Oskaar!!!!*

Somebody bring him back. Right. Now.

Haven't seen an Fsharpmajor post in awhile. Hope s/he's still around. Violadude and mmsbls don't post enough.

And on precisely the opposite note, one guy I'm really, really glad has come to this site is Hausmusik. A very good guy, that one, I hope you all get to know him!

(I didn't just remember all these guys off the top of my head; there was one whose name I couldn't remember and I had to dig around to find a post by him.)

Folks, as long as my wife and the mods tolerate me being here, I'm gonna be here. Especially while Sid James is here. And it appears, fortunately, that he's here "for the duration" as well! (Edit: And Samurai too! And of course many others - don't make me do this...)


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

polednice, dodoplex(or however he spelled it) and of course my friend cnote11


----------



## Philip

i was gonna say... no love for dodecaplex?! i do have a feeling that his spirit is among us, in whatever form, length, it may be..


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I miss Dodecaplex and Crudblud. Crudblud hardly posts at all anymore.


----------



## samurai

@ Science, Back at you, buddy! I feel the same way about you!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I miss my mother, enormously. She passed away in 1990, but she is still in my heart.

Martin, sad


----------



## Klavierspieler

Like other people have said: Polednice, Aramis, Dodecaplex, Almaviva. 

Another person I miss is Artemis. Sure, she got on my and other peoples' nerves occasionally, but she often made a lot of good points.

And she liked Schumann.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Almaviva is still there, he has just chaged his name, not his personality.

Martin


----------



## Klavierspieler

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Almaviva is still there, he has just chaged his name, not his personality.
> 
> Martin


What? filler


----------



## Guest

Klavierspieler said:


> What? filler


He said* Almaviva is still there, he has just chaged his name, not his personality.

Martin*

Jeeez I thought my hearing was poor


----------



## eorrific

Why doesn't Aramis post in these boards any more? Had he gone AWOL or was it another ban?
And what happened to Dodecaplex?
I miss Polednice.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

eorrific said:


> Why doesn't Aramis post in these boards any more? Had he gone AWOL or was it another ban?
> And what happened to Dodecaplex?
> I miss Polednice.


Dodecaplex was banned and we are still eager to work out his third incarnation on this site (if he wasn't anyone before HerlockSholmes that is). Aramis has gone AWOL. But he does post occasionally, very rarely though. I miss Polednice too.


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva, Aramis & Polednice have gone over to the _dark side_. :devil:


----------



## Guest

Get used to it, people change and move on.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

It depends.

Martin


----------



## Krummhorn

On any internet forum, people come and go continually for any variety of reasons. We have seen people on TC and our sister forum, MIMF, go silent for months and/or years and return ... it's all part of life's cycles ... people, as Andante puts it above "people change and move on." 

People's lives change ... jobs ... school ... interests ... family matters, etc.


----------



## Ukko

Annie's "_Dark Side_" is opera. I agree that it's a _dark_ compulsion, bordering on psychopathy. _Poley_ and _Aramis_ have exhibited personalities in TC that are vulnerable to the *Darkness*.

_Alma_ is, of course, a rather major *Opera Demon*.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Krummhorn said:


> On any internet forum, people come and go continually for any variety of reasons. We have seen people on TC and our sister forum, MIMF, go silent for months and/or years and return ... it's all part of life's cycles ... people, as Andante puts it above "people change and move on."
> 
> People's lives change ... jobs ... school ... interests ... family matters, etc.


Yeah, I went silent for several months...maybe even a year. Lurked a bit but school was the big thing. I have really active periods and then times where I won't visit for weeks/months because I'm so busy.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's nice to see some people here stay for many years. There's got to be some people like that on any forum.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Krummhorn said:


> On any internet forum, people come and go continually for any variety of reasons. We have seen people on TC and our sister forum, MIMF, go silent for months and/or years and return ... it's all part of life's cycles ... people, as Andante puts it above "people change and move on."
> 
> People's lives change ... jobs ... school ... interests ... family matters, etc.


Some people die


----------



## samurai

Some people also get sick, and are thus too weak to participate for awhile.


----------



## Guest

samurai said:


> Some people also get sick, and are thus too weak to participate for awhile.


I hope you get well soon Sam


----------



## samurai

Andante said:


> I hope you get well soon Sam


@ Andante, Thank you so much for your kind words and wishes; they really mean a lot to me!


----------



## Ukko

samurai said:


> @ Andante, Thank you so much for your kind words and wishes; they really mean a lot to me!


What's this? you are ill in summertime? That's what happened to me in 2008; I hope you realize it's damn poor scheduling.

Get your act together, guy.


----------



## samurai

@ Hilltroll 72, You are absolutely right! I've tried to tell my body about its quite poor timing in this matter, but it doesn't seem to want to listen, let alone cooperate. Ah well, I guess it's all part and parcel of me offcially becoming a "geezer" when I hit 60 last July!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Anybody knows where Brotagonist has gone? He's not been here since February.


----------



## Sloe

SiegendesLicht said:


> Anybody knows where Brotagonist has gone? He's not been here since February.


I wonder too.
He was a nice guy.

I also miss some guy he had interesting perspectives on music and probably unintentional could show what the really bizarre music is.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ukko

I hadn't noticed Brotagonist's absence. Maybe his words still echo though these halls.


----------



## ArtMusic

I miss Sid_James. He was a constructive contributor.


----------



## Antiquarian

I miss Brotagonist too. He was one of the few people on this forum that sent me a friends request. He had (or has, I hope) good observations that I value. But here's a question... does anyone besides me MISS PetrB?


----------



## Pugg

I do miss Baron Scarpia, he was the nicest person when I joined.:tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees

ptr ...............................


----------



## Pugg

I do miss eDaddy also


----------



## joen_cph

HarpsichordConcerto.

Would be a relief to know that he´s allright at least.


----------



## Lukecash12

As nutty as he was, Polednice was a good friend. I do sincerely hope his health has improved.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ironic that many who have posted on this actual thread have since left themselves, or are inactive. There are some I still miss - Dogen, Lunasong, Dr. Johnson, Balthazar, Jeremy Marchant and Mahlerian spring to mind. I know everyone have their own reasons for leaving or being absent but I wish some of the above would drop by again.

Edit: I forgot to mention Headphone Hermit - that was remiss of me.


----------



## Ingélou

I miss Ukko (and of course moody, RIP) and wonder how he's getting on. 

I miss the late TurnaboutVox, and I always will. What a nice person, as well as knowledgeable. 

Dr Johnson was (almost) as witty as his user-name and I do miss him. I miss Figleaf, whose insights into singers were brilliant. I hope she is happy in France. She left for technical reasons (malware). I wish there were more women like her still here - I wish there were more women here in any case. 

My friend list is mostly people who were great company in 2013-14 and maybe half of them don't seem to post, but occasionally one will. 

Those were the days, my friend.


----------



## Dim7

Ingélou said:


> I miss *the late *TurnaboutVox


Damn this is a shock, I hadn't heard about this  He was definitely one of my top TC friends when I was more active here. Rest in peace.


----------



## Open Book

Ingélou said:


> I miss Ukko (and of course moody, RIP) and wonder how he's getting on.
> 
> I miss the late TurnaboutVox, and I always will. What a nice person, as well as knowledgeable.
> 
> Dr Johnson was (almost) as witty as his user-name and I do miss him. I miss Figleaf, whose insights into singers were brilliant. I hope she is happy in France. She left for technical reasons (malware). I wish there were more women like her still here - I wish there were more women here in any case.
> 
> My friend list is mostly people who were great company in 2013-14 and maybe half of them don't seem to post, but occasionally one will.
> 
> Those were the days, my friend.


There's no way to know when a member has passed away, is there? Seems like there should be to inform the talkclassical site, if they would have wanted it known.

How did you know about TurnaboutVox for instance, do you know them outside the forum? I don't know the person's posts well but I liked their name - a budget LP brand I remember from my youth.


----------



## joen_cph

TurnaboutVox was also a moderator on the forum.

I share the wish for knowing more about Ukko/Hilltroll, hoping that he is OK.


----------



## Ingélou

Dim7 said:


> Damn this is a shock, I hadn't heard about this  He was definitely one of my top TC friends when I was more active here. Rest in peace.


I am really sorry to have given you a shock, Dim7 - please forgive me. I did wonder about it, but I wanted to pay tribute to TurnaboutVox on this thread and hoped that everyone would have noticed the thread in the Announcements Section. 
TurnaboutVox has passed away

It is customary on this site to put Retired under the person's name on their profile if they have passed away.

TurnaboutVox was a lovely person and a good moderator and I know he will be missed. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

joen_cph said:


> I share the wish for knowing more about Ukko/Hilltroll, hoping that he is OK.


If anyone knows anything about Ukko - who was for years known as Hill Troll here and on 'the other site' - I would be very glad to hear. I got to know him quite well during the time when moody was ill but once he left the site, I heard from him only once, but he doesn't seem to have been active recently on the other music site either.


----------



## Dim7

Ingélou said:


> I am really sorry to have given you a shock, Dim7 - please forgive me.


Don't worry about it, it's definitely nothing to be sorry about.


----------

